# sd40ve Frame



## louie5159 (Jul 16, 2018)

hello, Does any one know whre I can get a frame fo S&W SD40VE ????? WOULD KINDLY APPRECIATE IT THE HELP THX


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

If I'm not mistaken the frame has the serial number on it? That being the case you would have to go through a federally licensed firearms dealer.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

louie5159 said:


> hello, Does any one know whre I can get a frame fo S&W SD40VE ????? WOULD KINDLY APPRECIATE IT THE HELP THX


If I remember correctly, just a few days ago, you asked this:



louie5159 said:


> hello does any one know if you can put a s&w sd40ve slide and barrel onto a s&w sd9ve frame ??????????????


What's going on? First you want a 40 Cal slide and barrel, and now you want a 40 cal frame? Did you buy the first and now realize it wouldn't fit and need the rest? It's like you're trying to build a SD40VE from the ground up. It's an inexpensive gun. Go buy a new one. There are plenty of used ones out there for cheap because so many are leaving 40 cal for 9mm. Get one of those. To cobble one together from parts seems a waste of time unless you're a felon and trying to get around a NIC check. As my friend, Desertman, says, you'll need a NIC check to get the frame anyway.

Be straight up and tell us what you're attempting to do here, because it really makes no sense to me at this point. Tell us why you think you need a 40 S&W? Can you hit what you shoot at with 9mm?

My advice remains to keep your SD9VE, if you really have one, and learn how to use it. Or, if you really think you need an SD40VE, just trade yours in on one from a local gun store. That would probably be cheaper than what you seem to be trying to do.


----------

